# X1650 XT anyone??



## lucaluca (Jan 2, 2007)

hey everyone, long time i did not oc anything... and i'm planning to do some so..

i was wondering if anyone (HAS and) overclocks a radeon X1650 XT card...

also any suggestions for the settings on this card would be highly appreciated..

 

(that's a nice smiley)

thanx,

luca.


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

lucaluca said:


> hey everyone, long time i did not oc anything... and i'm planning to do some so..
> 
> i was wondering if anyone (HAS and) overclocks a radeon X1650 XT card...
> 
> ...



AtiTool does not support X1950Pro and X1650XT.


----------



## lucaluca (Jan 2, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> AtiTool does not support X1950Pro and X1650XT.



(wow fast answer)

it does not? ohhh.. that's too bad.. :NOT HAPPY: 

you know anything else that does?


----------



## amd64best (Jan 15, 2007)

I think we can use another program for OC its.
For example, we can using Rabit to modify bios.


----------



## lucaluca (Jan 17, 2007)

update..

i'm using overdrive for OC.. works fine!

also ati tray tools proved 2 be usable


(update again...)
..ok. overdrive doesnt want to 'initialize' after driver update.. have no idea..


----------

